# Help with draw arm elbow pain



## ccm399 (May 27, 2019)

Hi all, 

I was hoping one of the coaches on here could shed some light on how I can change up my draw cycle to take some stress off my draw arm elbow. I have "tennis Elbow" IE: pain on the outside of my elbow. Gripping something large does create some pain. Clenching my fist doesn't really hurt although I do feel a soreness for lack of a better way to describe it when I clench my fist. It's when I have to pickup something larger and my hand is more open and I squeeze. That action presents more discomfort prolonged use like that does result in pain. 

Let me start by saying I did search on the topic and it seems like most if not all threads about elbow pain have to do with the *bow* arm. My bow are is fine. It's my drawing arm/elbow that has the issue. 

So a little back story. I am RIGHT handed but I have to shoot LEFT handed because I have very little vision out of my right eye. So my bow arm is stronger than my draw arm. I have been working out and the differences are minimal now. Oh, my bow is a Mathews Halon X Comp set at 48# draw so nothing crazy draw weight wise. 

I have tried a couple "tennis elbow" exercises over the past week or so but not much better. I have tried ice too but that is temporary. I haven't done much anti-inflammatory meds as of yet. A couple ibuprofen once but it didn't do much. 

I'm pretty sure I am gripping my release too tightly when I draw back. I have tried pulling with mostly my thumb and index finger (hinge release) and that seemed to help but now that I have shot more using that method the elbow pain is back again. 

Thoughts? 

Take a break? That doesn't seem like a good option as I figure it will just come back once I start shooting again. 

Any specific strength training exercises I should be doing for the forearm? 


Thank you in advance for the help.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Well- 
The release should be held in a relaxed state. The hand in a relaxed state is not flat. Watch an Olympic recurve shooters fingers when he hooks the string. His hand has some curvature to it. It is relaxed. The force of the draw will flatten the hand out. 

When coming into the “set-up” position focus on drawing with the elbow. This will help move the focus of muscle to the back. The draw cycle is not across the chest, it is about eye level. Put on some you tube with Levi Morgan. Great example of a good draw cycle. 

Strong back. Soft hands. 

.02


----------



## schauc (Oct 10, 2018)

Icy hot works great.


----------



## Macdoc18 (Dec 28, 2012)

This does sound like typical tennis elbow and arises from overuse of the extensor muscles of the forearm. You have correctly observed that gripping a large object hurts more. That is because gripping with the ends of you fingers or the last joint uses the extensor muscles to stabilize the hand position much more than when you grip a smaller object and use the portion of your fingers closer to the palm or make a closed fist. Most people cannot grip an archery release with the last finger joint without using the extensor muscles. Although this sounds like poor form you could switch to a wrist release or learne to grip your hand-held with a much deeper grasp that will not use the extensor muscles. Also stretching exercise of the extensor muscles can be helpful as well an eccentric exercise


----------

